# For my Yamaha HS7 on desk should I buy IsoAcoustics Stand (iso 155) or Iso-Puck Mini?



## bleupalmtree (Sep 19, 2021)

Not sure which would be better. Which one would be better to buy, what do you use?


----------



## Kent (Sep 19, 2021)

I mean even a cinder block would do well…


----------



## Kent (Sep 19, 2021)

Being able to adjust the angle so that the sweet spot hits your exact listening position is probably worthwhile, so if your setup needs help in the Y axis I’d go with the stands.


----------



## Kalli (Sep 20, 2021)

I’m using the stands with my HS7s and am very happy with them. They give you some flexibility in terms of height and tilt + they isolate vibrations very effectively.


----------



## bleupalmtree (Oct 16, 2021)

Kalli said:


> I’m using the stands with my HS7s and am very happy with them. They give you some flexibility in terms of height and tilt + they isolate vibrations very effectively.


Just saw this. I got those stands 2 weeks ago. Right now there just sitting in my bedroom.

I bought so many different libraries (spitfire mostly), focusrite, m-audio hammer 88, desk. Still need to buy a new chair (under $400). Haven't had time to convert my bedroom into bedroom home studio yet cause I'm looking at paint as I plan to remodel room plus buy new blinds.

I also plan to buy a few panels from GIK

I am so excited to get into composing. I'll never be great as my favorites like The Hans Zimmer or Ramin Djawadi but there music inspire me so much to get into composing.

It's always been a dream of mine and once I gather a few more dollars to fix up room I could finally compose.

For now I've just been working on my guitar on pieces I wrote trying to piece them together then hopefully soon compose what I wrote onto my midi controller and libraries that I bought into a nice, great piece of music.

Don't know why I'm on this rant but I am so excited lol

Next month I plan to buy Freyja hopefully if it goes on sale and bbcso core when (if) spitfire has a sale (would you know what date?).


Anyways thanks for getting back to me and my post.

Much appreciative




David


----------



## BassClef (Oct 16, 2021)

Strike while iron is hot! You don’t have to wait on all that stuff when you gave ideas to get down. Just slap on a pair of headphones and start composing!


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 16, 2021)

Don’t wait! You can compose just with a laptop and a pair of headphones. I rarely use more than my Mac, Logic, one library, my AKG K240s, and my cheap Maudio keyboard. Don’t get stuck waiting for gear that isn’t needed! :D


----------



## bleupalmtree (Oct 17, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> Don’t wait! You can compose just with a laptop and a pair of headphones. I rarely use more than my Mac, Logic, one library, my AKG K240s, and my cheap Maudio keyboard. Don’t get stuck waiting for gear that isn’t needed! :D


I really want to use my midi controller I bought and I want my room to be ready. Once I paint it by end of October and my chair I'm going to buy along with gik panels I'm going to have my own little space, something I always wanted, a dedicated place to compose my guitar arrangements onto my setup.


The bbcso core & choir library will just be something I buy later for future projects 

Last library I bought was
HAMMERSMITH PRO​MODEL D GRAND PIANO​which cost me a pretty penny.

But for now it's just me and my guitar til November 1st where everything should be up


----------



## Kent (Oct 17, 2021)

GIK are taking like 3 months to deliver these days, so don’t wait too long!


----------



## cedricm (Oct 22, 2021)

bleupalmtree said:


> Not sure which would be better. Which one would be better to buy, what do you use?


I'm using K&M 26774 desk stands for my Adam Audio A7, I'm very satisfied.


----------



## alcorey (Oct 22, 2021)

bleupalmtree said:


> Just saw this. I got those stands 2 weeks ago. Right now there just sitting in my bedroom.
> 
> I bought so many different libraries (spitfire mostly), focusrite, m-audio hammer 88, desk. Still need to buy a new chair (under $400). Haven't had time to convert my bedroom into bedroom home studio yet cause I'm looking at paint as I plan to remodel room plus buy new blinds.


Be sure to use Soundpaint  ! Should be available next week


----------

